# Fishing Saturday Dec 2nd



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Weather was picture perfect. Fished in the morning searching for Trout. Caught plenty of them with a few keepers. Plenty of trout everywhere we stopped. About midday went to look for something else. We found them. Large school of keeper Reds. At one time we saw over 300 of them all around the boat. Best part not another boat in sight! Lower Galveston Bay


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! Outstanding catch!


----------

